# Job interview at Gap - help!



## florabundance (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, I have an interview in a couple of days with  Gap and i'm stressing over what to wear. I figured that I would wear this plain black pinafore, with a blouse underneath - standard interview clothes. However, the more I research on the web, many people are saying that they wore informal clothing (jeans with a sweater for example) and the website says this:

"Believe us when we say you don't have to wear a suit and tie, unless you want  to. We're pretty casual around here, but we're serious about working hard. If  you're still looking for suggestions, we would suggest "business casual" — but  don't be afraid to let your own personal style shine through."

I'm finding it tough because i've lost a lot of weight in the recent months and almost all of my clothes (but particularly the smart, business type ones) are too big.

What to do, what to do..?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey... I guess if you can, buy something semi-smart from Gap and wear that to the interview.  Shows them your interest in their brand and also that ur a customer of theirs.  

Even if its a top from there...?  Also ask gap employees what they wore... GOOD LUCK! 

p.s. how did u lose the weight?


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

id definitely wear something from GAP to the interview. 
my friend used to work there and she said they dont "have" to wear GAP clothes but they are encouraged to do so.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 3, 2008)

i would also wear something from Gap even if it is just a shirt from there. Honestly, if you want a nice pair of VERY dark washed jeans, nice shoes, and a nice top would be fine im sure.

Wear you rhair and makeup nicely and just look put together.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 3, 2008)

I go by the rule that you should wear to the interview what you would wear to the job.  Dark jeans, a nice top, and flats would be what I would personally choose.  If you can, get yourself a top from there, something that's new or goes along with the trends right now.  Good luck!


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd definitely wear clothing from the GAP to your interview. Maybe khaki pants or dark jeans with some flats and a sweater of some sort?


----------



## florabundance (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But they gave me an interview then called to say that they wouldn't be hiring anybody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waste of time..


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ p.s. how did u lose the weight?_

 
hello u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I lost the weight by exercise 3-5 times a week (for an hour) and cutting calories down to 1400 and have the occasional treat every so often. i hope you're good


----------



## nunu (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Thank you ladies for all your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they gave me an interview then called to say that they wouldn't be hiring anybody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waste of time.._

 
Sorry about that


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

aww bless ya, but I guess for next time you will know.

Thats great, I just started back at the gym too and feeling so good abt it already!


----------

